# SKOPJE | Cevahir Towers | 130m x 4 | 427ft x 4 | 40 fl x 4 | U/C



## ekko

Just amazing!


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The fourth tower reached the 18th floor...

DSC09128 by george k. 1981, on Flickr

DSC09129 by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The fourth tower reached the 21st floor...


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The fourth tower reached the 27th floor...

Sky City, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## ВОДА

^^
Once they complete the 4th tower, I presume they are going to start the mall as well. 
Please correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

^^ Yes, you're right.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The fourth tower reached the 32nd floor... 



















photos by me


----------



## royal rose1

zero to 100 real quick


----------



## Virus TI

It's these towers on the today banner? Look really tall!


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Yes, they are.  The photo is taken from a very interesting and unusual angle, so it's kind a rare to see the city from that perspective.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The fourth tower reached the 37th floor... I believe that till the end of this month the tower will be built. The rest of the towers are getting facade. The construction of the mall (see the first posts with the renders) will probably start in 2016.

Sky City, Skopje by george k. 1981, on Flickr


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Some progress was made (but not big)...




























smallnikoff.tumblr.com


----------



## SK87

06.09.2016










By https://twitter.com/EseJapan/media


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Few newer photos. Thanks to FoSsiL


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

New photo










source


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Newest photos, by me


----------



## Architecture lover

Third world postmodernism, with materials that tend to look as cheap as possible.
СкоOoOoпје радост ти ќе биИиИдееееш.


----------



## 8166UY

I disagree, but I am a bit wondered why white skyscrapers are a thing nowadays. Aren't they a total pain in the backside in maintenance?


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

^^

Maintenance of the buildings is a special problem for poor countries like Macedonia.


----------



## SlyTheKing

very nice project, looking forward to visit Skopje one day 

greetings from Croatia


----------

